# sinus sounds and gagging



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

My puppy seems to gag a bit after running a lot and when I pick her up sometimes she sounds sinusy a little. Is this common and has anyone ever notice it with their little ones.. Are they prone to sinus problems or anything... It isn't all the time but just noticed it with my 5 month old.:ear:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

sounds like a reverse sneeze??? Does it should like she is gagging or choking?


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> sounds like a reverse sneeze??? Does it should like she is gagging or choking?


 Just after running sounds like a little gag sound ,just sometimes and a bit of a wheez sound at times when pick her up...Wasn't sure if could be from chewing a bit of grass or leaves..just wondering.. other than that, she seems fine...maybe she gets a leave piece or something caught in her throat though I do notice it when playing inside also...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds like a reverse sneeze for sure...
Gracie does it when she gets over excited and has even done it in the middle of the night a couple of times...sometimes they do it after drinking water. It is just a sneeze, but backwards...sucking air in, instead of out.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My poodle did that, too, and it seemed to start all of a sudden. But after it happened once, she did it fairly often and once I knew it wasn't anything serious, I quit worrying! She lived to be fifteen!


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

many thanks... Guess just getting worried but you have made me feel better!eace:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I freaked out the first time Gracie did it...I wasn't sure if she was gagging or wheezing or what...glad we helped.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I read somewhere on the forum to cover the dogs nostrils when they're making the noise, if it stops it's a reverse sneeze. I think it may have something to do with a collapsing trachea if it isn't a reverse sneeze. Somewhere on the forum there's a thread about it. Izzy does it once in awhile, once I covered her nostrils and it stopped, I stopped worrying about her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter does it too, freaked me out at first but now it makes me laugh. Then he looks at me with the "what are you laughing at?" look!


----------

